# Slide release question



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it normal for a glock slide to be released by slapping the magazine in ?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

It happens from time to time. I have several Glocks, and several magazines that will close an open slide when inserted with the usual slap on the bottom. Nothing to be alarmed about. It's actually a gift in disguise. My former G21 did this with four out of the six magazines total that I had for it.


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

My first posting. Greeting from a Danish "guy".

Hmmmh as an army firearms instructor, pushing 27 years I don't agree. It is not a "French Benefit" that the slide moves forward, when inserting a new loaded magazine.

It is not supposed to happen. When it happens it is always because the gun (slide release, magazine etc.) is worn or because poor cleaning, maintenance (sorry my English is not 100 % perfect).

In worse case (I've only seen it once. Actually in Iraq) the slide will move forward but not insert a bullet in the chamber.

If I was the owner of a pistol (Glock or any other) that automatically realizes the slide, when a magazine is inserted I would:

1. Clean the gun (in most cases it won't do the trick).
2. Get a new slide release.
3. Get new magazines and only use the ones affected on the range.

If your Glock is not for protection, duty etc. I wouldn’t worry but if your life is depended on the gun working, as it is supposed to (and is not supposed to release the slide, without you touching the slide releaser or pulling back the slide and releasing it) I would definitely not accept the “fault”.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've seen this discussed many times. Glocks do this. It is a combination of things, but it is not a malfunction.

Slapping the mag in hard is the usual situation that the slide will release.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

DKnut said:


> My first posting. Greeting from a Danish "guy".
> 
> Hmmmh as an army firearms instructor, pushing 27 years I don't agree. It is not a "French Benefit" that the slide moves forward, when inserting a new loaded magazine.
> 
> ...


Your English is GREAT and I agree totally.

I have the G23 and I have NEVER had the slide go forward slapping in a magazine. (1000+ rds)

Nothing worse in a situation than pulling the trigger and no BANG.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It doesn't sound normal to me for this to happen however, just how hard of a slap are you talking about? I wouldn't be surprised if it does happen when the magazine is inserted with excessive and unnecessary force.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> It doesn't sound normal to me for this to happen however, just how hard of a slap are you talking about? I wouldn't be surprised if it does happen when the magazine is inserted with excessive and unnecessary force.


Just the normal slap you should do with any pistol/magazine to be sure it's positively engaged. I'm as open minded as anyone, but I will say the slide closing on the Glocks and chambering a round is still a gift in disguise. Sort of like a slam fire capability shotgun like the 1970's Ithacas among others. Again...know your weapon, become one with your tools, be safe, and know how they operate...and feel confident in it. I realize we have a few generations of shooters on this forum, and then again those totally new to the firearms ordeal. No problem, but I'll maintain my opinions on this deal. Truthfully I can say, this is not a malfunction. Anyone else can look at it any way they'd like to. And with my Glocks, I always use the same modus operadi and some mags do it and some don't.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not one that likes any of my guns doing anything that they were not designed to do. It might look cool, it might actually be a pretty cool feature. But if it was something that great I'm sure the gun maker would have done it to the gun themselves and said "Look at what our cool gun does!":smt023


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

As Ram Rod said just the normal slap. I normaly don't slap my glock mags in because they slide in and seat so easily, but read that this happens so I thought I would see if mine did. I was surprised to see how easily it did happen. I really don't see it as being a problem. I was,however, currious as to how many this people this happens to.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I can see both sides of the issue actually. But none of my Glocks past and present do this with each magazine. At one time, I had actually contemplated marking the ones that did just to see if they did 100% of the time. But I think it is more of a magazine issue, and I never use anything but factory Glock magazines. I've actually run this deal by another one of my forums, and the same questions pop up as far as possibly not chambering a round when this occurs, but mine always have so-far. When my Glock trigger goes forward, I'm ready for another shot (at the range), and I'll pull the trigger.....if it so happens it's on an empty chamber, I'll simply do the tap-rack-bang drill and keep on shooting. In the defensive scenario, it may be very unlikely that you'd need to do a magazine change unless you have a magazine failure. One good reason to carry a spare magazine.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I view this more as a nuisance really, it would annoy me if the slide on my gun moved when I didn't intend it to and I still feel it shouldn't happen as easily as mentioned.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Then you have a question problem - this time the slide released did it load a round or do I have to tap - rack - bang?

Me I like consistency - that the weapon functions as designed. If it were me I would send back the magazines that were causing the problem or get rid of them and replace them all together.

We were doing scenarios at an advanced CCW class where we did not tap the magazines in place - it is a bad feeling to pull on that trigger and not get a response - especially if the bad guy is pointing a gun at YOU.:shock:


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> I've seen this discussed many times. Glocks do this. It is a combination of things, but it is not a malfunction.
> 
> Slapping the mag in hard is the usual situation that the slide will release.


Actually an interesting discussion. However I lack to see the positive in any weapon doing something it definitely NOT was designed to do.
In "my" army we have Glock 26, 19 and Glock 20 (still the SIG 210 is the primary pistol but probably not for long). The Glock 20 being back-up for Sirius patrol in Greenland, if Ice bears try to enter a tent and rifle is not handy etc. Sirius patrol are Danish military personal doing 2 year duty on dogsled and station in Greenland to protect sovereignty. (this was French Benefit information...sorry got carried away).
On top of this I've seen hundreds of Glock 19 being issued out to Iraqi police, judged etc. And only after "we" have trained then on the gun. I've VERY rarely heard about the "problem" happening. Actually only once.
When/if it happens the weapon will immediately be taken out of service until at professional gunsmith has examined what causes the malfunction. And no matter if one likes that the gun loads without having to push the slide release or releasing the slide by pulling it back it is a malfunction.
So to answer the original question:
Get new magazines and maybe also a new slide release. I know I would.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DKnut said:


> Sirius patrol are Danish military personal doing 2 year duty on dogsled and station in Greenland to protect sovereignty.


I'm guessing those are the guys who drew the short straw at assignment time? :smt033


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Todd, they are actually all volunteers. I just got done reading a book about these guys, and they are hardcore. The book was from the 80s, but I assume that not much has changed. The unit is made up of personnel from all parts of the Danish military, and I seem to remember that everyone is a NCO or officers. All personnel also are given police powers.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ptarmigan said:


> Todd, they are actually all volunteers. I just got doen reading a book about these guys, and they are hardcore. The book was from the 80s, but I assume that not much has changed. The unit is made up of personnel from all parts of the Danish military, and I seem to remember that everyone is a NCO or officers. All personnel also are given police powers.


Well, at least they know what they're signing up for then. Thanks for the extra info! :smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

As to the original question, I have heard about this before but never seen it happen. Based on the large amount of Glocks I have fired, and seen being fired, I am convinced it is a flaw when it does happen. I would have to agree with DKnut and say that any pistol that does not work as it is meant to, should be taken out of service and fixed.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If it happens randomly and isn't documented in the manual, it's a malfunction. Whether or not that's a big deal or not is a matter of opinion I'd say. 

It happens on my Walther P99 from time to time as well.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It's not a malfunction. They covered that in the Glock Armorer course. It is actually suppossed to happen, and both my G21SF and G26 do it. Now if you are just putting it in gentlely and not slapping it in, yes, there could be an issue with a spring inside, which will cost you all of about $5 to fix. I have never had it happen when I put a magazine in gentlely. But a slightly harder shove will do it. It's great in IDPA matches. 

As an aside, my Bersa Thunder 380 also does that. My Sig will even do it with a significant slap. I wouldn't worry about it. Like I said, if you are placing the magazine in (which hardly anyone does) and it does this, have it looked at by a Glock armorer.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

What? I am not doubting you but I have never heard that this was some sort of feature on Glocks. That really sounds like a bunch of BS to me. Are you sure the instructor didn't just say that because he knows it is a flaw in some of their pistols?

Like I said, I am not saying you are wrong, but whoever told you that might be. Was this a factory employed instructor?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, it was a long time Glock employee. He was the Glock sales district manager and in charge of the Glock Armorer course we took to get certified as Glock Armorers. I've also tested it on the range with every Glock rental we have. They all did it. Both of mine do it. And I've never met a Glock at a competition, in a customer's hands, or on the range that didn't.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Really? I learned something new today. Maybe I am just a big wuss and never smacked the magazine hard enough. 

I have shot 10,000 rounds plus with Glocks, and probably seen over a hundred Glocks being shot in law enforcement firearms training and never once did I see this happen.

Interesting info and thanks for posting it. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's all a matter of inertia. When velocity is increased (hard smack) to the point that energy imparted by the mag follower or other activating element equals the force required to release with your thumb the slide will move forward.

Wusses need strong thumbs. :anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol::smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Bingo. TOF's got it. My Glocks and my Sig only do this when I want them to, like during IDPA matches when I want to save a second or two or when I am running to cover. My Bersa, unfortunetly, does it whenever it wants to. I see it all the time at matches, and Glock does claim to have done this on purpose. Try it some time.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I will try it. I have always trained to pull back on the slide, and never use the slide release.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> It's not a malfunction. They covered that in the Glock Armorer course. It is actually suppossed to happen, and both my G21SF and G26 do it. Now if you are just putting it in gentlely and not slapping it in, yes, there could be an issue with a spring inside, which will cost you all of about $5 to fix. I have never had it happen when I put a magazine in gentlely. But a slightly harder shove will do it. It's great in IDPA matches.
> 
> As an aside, my Bersa Thunder 380 also does that. My Sig will even do it with a significant slap. I wouldn't worry about it. Like I said, if you are placing the magazine in (which hardly anyone does) and it does this, have it looked at by a Glock armorer.


Thanks for the support! Looked like I was a loner on this for a while. Been there before. But hey! IT IS NOT A MALFUNCTION! WooHoo! Glock on!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

*Ram Rod*, though my opinion hasn't changed, my comments were not directed at you personally, just thought I'd clarify that.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been messing around with this and no matter what I do, my Glock does not do this. That is fine for me, as this is not a feature I would like.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ptarmigan said:


> I have been messing around with this and no matter what I do, my Glock does not do this. That is fine for me, as this is not a feature I would like.


Obviously your gun is broken. Send it to me and I will fix it for you. I should have it back to you in, oh, 3 or 4 years. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

You are right. It is on its way. :mrgreen: I guess I will just stick to my good old wheel guns. :smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> *Ram Rod*, though my opinion hasn't changed, my comments were not directed at you personally, just thought I'd clarify that.


I would never take it that way. Not a problem. Your opinion is sound. We're all different. 
My Glocks have always chambered the top round when this occurs. If I pull the trigger someday and nothing happens, I'll do the tap-rack-bang drill. Could that cost me 1.5 seconds in a SD scenario? Possibly.....but I'd rather do that than eject a live round with the tap-rack-bang method thinking there was a malfunction. Practice and training with your particular pistol is the most important thing, and to be safe, and with minimal 'surprises'.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Not to beat what may be a dead horse but I went to the range today to practice with my USP9c and P-01 and figured I'd do some testing. When inserting a loaded mag into the USP with excessive force and the action open, the slide immediately closed everytime and chambered a round. It only did this with excessive force and not once with just enough force to lock in the mag which is my normal routine. The slide on my P-01 did not budge no matter how hard I inserted the mag.


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

> When inserting a loaded mag into the USP with excessive force and the action open, the slide immediately closed everytime and chambered a round. It only did this with excessive force and not once with just enough force to lock in the mag which is my normal routine.


In my USP manual it states "Forcefully inserting a loaded magazine into the USP may cause the pistols slide to close, chambering a cartridge and making the USP ready to fire." I got my Glock used with no manual, so I was unsure if this was a know occurance with them.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Yup, that's correct, as does my mine, which is why up until yesterday I have always avoided using too much force. I was checking for consistency and it proved to be consistent with my USP. You should consider getting a manual for your Glock for reference.


----------



## DKnut (Jan 3, 2009)

No matter what any one heard in some class or on a range. If its not in the manual it is not suposed to happen.


----------

